
Ask HN: Which index funds are antifragile? - skdotdan
Does Vanguard (for example) offer some anticyclic funds with high risks, high returns? Something to invest, say, 5% our your savings, and to complement an 80% Vanguard S&amp;P 500 and 15% bonds index fund?
======
techjuice
Nope, it's all about the risk percentage that you want to take. They will
normally tell you how aggressive and volatile they are with the fund, but
there will never be any guarantees with any of these since there is no way to
predict the exact future. The only thing you can do is diversify your
investments in multiple low and high risk investments.

The mix you decide on will be purely yours in the end, no one can guarantee
any type of result. I recommend just doing your own research and market
testing to see what works for your short and long term investment needs.

Just remember the higher the possible returns the bigger the risks are.

------
blakdawg
Antifragile != anticyclic

Funds like these might be of interest:

[http://www.investopedia.com/articles/investing/090115/top-5-...](http://www.investopedia.com/articles/investing/090115/top-5-bear-
market-mutual-funds.asp)

[https://www.thestreet.com/story/13427689/1/these-3-etfs-
will...](https://www.thestreet.com/story/13427689/1/these-3-etfs-will-protect-
you-in-a-bear-market.html)

I don't own any of them, don't endorse them, etc., I just suspect you haven't
been searching with the right terms.

------
skdotdan
Thanks for your answer.

